# (Vermutlich sehr simple) Fragen bzgl. dm-crypt

## Jimini

Aloha,

da ich in den letzten Tagen keine mich ansprechenden Benchmarkergebnisse von verschlüsselten Dateisystemen finden konnte, dachte ich mir, ich mache sowas einfach selber mal. Hierbei bin ich auf ein Verständnisproblem gestoßen:

So wie ich das verstehe, erstelle ich zuerst einen Link von der eigentlichen Partition zum Device Mapper:

```
cryptsetup create encrypted_volume /dev/sda7
```

Passwort eingeben, fertig. Per default nutzt dm-crypt "aes-cbc-plain" als Chiffre, was ich wie folgt verstehe: die Partition wird mit dem Algorithmus "AES" verschlüsselt und die Hashwerte von wasauchimmer werden mittels CBC-Plain gebildet. Verständnisproblem #1

Mittels -s legt man dann noch fest, mit wieviel Bit der Schlüssel verschlüsselt wird. Korrekt?

Einen anderen Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus lege ich mittels -c fest, aber wie die Methode, mit der der Hashwert gebildet wird (CBC, ESSIV, ECB etc.)? Hier verwirrt mich, dass ich als Chiffre beispielsweise "serpent-cbc-essiv:sha256" auswählen muss - "Serpent" und "ESSIV" kann ich mir ja erklären, die will ich ja verwenden, wieso aber muss ich zusätzlich "CBC" und "SHA" mit reinpacken? => Verständnisproblem #2

Zu guter Letzt verstehe ich nicht ganz, woran ich erkenne, mit wieviel Bit mein Schlüssel gehasht werden darf - das scheint ja abhängig vom verwendeten Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus zu geschehen. => Verständnisproblem #3

Für Hilfestellungen, Korrekturen und Erklärungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: und woran kann es liegen, wenn ich ein Volume mittels cryptsetup luksClose /dev/mapper/volume schließe, dann mit cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda7 volume wieder öffnen möchte und folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme: Device /dev/sda7 is not a valid LUKS device.?

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

 *Quote:*   

> cryptsetup create encrypted_volume /dev/sda7

 

Das ist kein Luks.

 *Quote:*   

> Nachtrag: und woran kann es liegen, wenn ich ein Volume mittels cryptsetup luksClose /dev/mapper/volume schließe, dann mit cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda7 volume wieder öffnen möchte und folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme: Device /dev/sda7 is not a valid LUKS device.?

 

Das liegt daran das du die Partition nicht mit luks verschlüsselt hast. Guck dir mal hier das Howto an: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt

Und auch das hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt/Daten-Partition_verschl%C3%BCsseln

Welche Cipher dein System kann und wie viel Bit mit welchem Algorithmus gehen, erfährst du mit cat /proc/crypto

Benchmarks wirst du nicht finden, weil das sehr vom Rechner abhängt. Ich hab hier nen 1GHz Via der dank Hardware AES fast genauso schnell ist wie mein Core2Duo.

Sebastian

----------

